# Old Mother Microsorium - 33G



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I thought I'd start a new thread with a couple of decent shots from my 33G, I was lucky enough to capture the Cardinals shoaling nicely.

Pity I missed the contest this year. Which reminds me, when is judging complete?

As always, feedback welcome.


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

I love this. It's always nice to see such bright green java ferns in an aquarium...


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Simple, but beautiful layout. Thank you for sharing. 

Carlos


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Always like this tank. Specs?


----------



## 5190 (Dec 2, 2005)

What is the name of the right corner plant?


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I've always loved your tank. How old is the Microsorum? I notice some anubias underneath it too. Is it connected to a densly overgrown piece of rock or driftwood?


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

great tank, what kinda substrate?


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

*Tank* - Juwel Rio 125 - (32"L x 20"H x 14"W - 125 Litre, 33 US Gallons)

*Filtration* - Juwel internal and Fluval 204 external

*Lighting* - 4 x 18W NO T8 6500K/7500K - 2 WPG

*CO2* - Pressurized refillable

*Substrate* - Dennerle Deponit, black quartz with heater cable

*Fertilisers* - DIY (KNO3, KH2PO4 and CSM+B)

*Animals* - 25 Cardinal tetra, 2 SAE, 8 Amano shrimp

*Plants* - Microsorium pteropus, Sagittaria platyphylla, Glossostigma elantinoides, Anubias barteri var. nana, Crinum calimistratum

The fern and Anubias are attached to bogwood.

The fern is over 2 years old, sag, Crinum and Anubias 6 months and Glosso almost 3 months.

I intend replacing the invasive glosso with HC or hairgrass soon.

Thanks again, it's forums like this that have helped make this layout possible.


----------



## matthewburk (Sep 27, 2005)

On replacing the glosso, I would recommend going with the HC so you can keep the contrasting texture that the glosso provides.


----------



## rashev (Apr 21, 2005)

[smilie=p: very nice


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

go with the HC, IMO


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I've always liked this tank, too. It's one of few that look well without visible wood or rock. 

Hairgrass wouldn't look right in my opinion. HC would work, but I really like the way it is with the Glosso. HC can be high maintenance, too, once it grows on top of itself.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I'm now undecided on replacing the glosso, I do really like it and it wouldn't take that long to take it all out and re-plant 40 or so of the healthiest cuttings. It only takes 4 or so weeks to carpet again fully and then lasts around 4 months before I need to start over. Not really high maintenance when you see some of the layouts on here - all those stem plants!

I'm currently experimenting with a piece of moss covered wood extending from the fern's right. I've also got some more A. nana, particularly on the bottom left of the fern to lose the dark area. I'll post some pics soon.

Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I love the rich dark greens and overall layout of your tank. How is the crinium calimistrum (sp?) doing for you? I find the look of this plant to be quite unique and I'd like to try it someday. Where were you able to find it. I understand it's quite difficult to propogate. There is very little info on it on the web. Any specific advice for this species?


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> I love the rich dark greens and overall layout of your tank. How is the crinium calimistrum (sp?) doing for you? I find the look of this plant to be quite unique and I'd like to try it someday. Where were you able to find it. I understand it's quite difficult to propogate. There is very little info on it on the web. Any specific advice for this species?


Thanks.

The Crinum is a lovely plant, also quite unique in my experience - I suppose C. retrospiralis is fairly similar. The leaves are really tough and leathery and I like the crinkled appearance.

Growth rate is slow in my set up. One new leaf every 3 or 4 weeks and 1" growth every 10 days or so. The older leaf ends tend to go yellow and get covered in algae so I just trim these off with no apparent problems.

I found it in the least likely of places - my local pet shop that has a minimal fish section and an even more minimal planted section consisting of one unlit 24" tank with a variety of Tropica (excellent Danish supplier) potted plants. I bought the only two healthy pots in there which were these Crinums. £2 each which is very cheap. They already had around six leaves each, 6 inches in length, both with big healthy bulbs and root structure. I just got lucky I guess!

Unfortunately I don't think Tropica export to the US.

My only advice would be too trim off the roots to approx. 1" before planting. I don't have much light so they can't be very demanding. CO2 and plenty of macros/micros will obvioulsy help.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Thx for the info. I'll keep an eye out for them. Wish we could get past that Tropica import problem here in the states.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> Wish we could get past that Tropica import problem here in the states.


No kidding, I can't believe how much you guys pay for HC!

Tropica is one of the few bonuses to living in the UK. Pity the planted hobby is still so far behind you guys in most other aspects.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm unsure of the identity of this stem plant. I've just bought a pot for £1.69 (US $3) with about 25 stems, bargain!

I think it's Rotala sp. ''Nanjenshan'' (Mayaca sellowiana) or Mayaca fluviatilis. Any thoughts?


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

err...Rotala sp. ''Nanjenshan'' and Mayaca sellowiana are totally 2 different plants.. not even in the same genus i think. Looks more like fluviatilis anywy..


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

ranmasatome said:


> err...Rotala sp. ''Nanjenshan'' and Mayaca sellowiana are totally 2 different plants.. not even in the same genus i think. Looks more like fluviatilis anywy..


That's what I assumed until I read this - http://www.tropica.dk/productcard_1.asp?id=032B Are Tropica wrong?

I would say fluviatilis was even more delicate with smaller, finer leaves.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

In short.. most probably.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ok I ruined it!

One improvement - notice the lack of internal filter now, all the equipment is behind the fern - vertical spray bar, intake, CO2 and heater (all black).

I'm actually away for 4 months soon so the tank will be half-neglected. It'll be on half lighting, half CO2 and minimal ferts, 50% water change every 2 weeks. I'm keeping the fern and Anubias only.

I look forward to creating a new layout upon my return. I'd like to keep the fern but it's just too big isn't it?

What do you guys reckon, is it possible to create a balanced aquascape with such a monster?


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

can anyone see the image? I can't.

Here's a link in the meantime - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=219407&postcount=73


----------

